
Python2.5 is faster than python3 - chartotu19
https://docs.python.org/3.0/whatsnew/3.0.html#performance
======
eesmith
The title should be "python 3.0", not "python3". This links to the 'What's New
in Python 3.0', dated February 14, 2009.

The relevant line is:

"The net result of the 3.0 generalizations is that Python 3.0 runs the pystone
benchmark around 10% slower than Python 2.5. Most likely the biggest cause is
the removal of special-casing for small integers. There’s room for
improvement, but it will happen after 3.0 is released!"

Python 3 continues to be faster.
[https://speed.python.org/comparison/?exe=12%2BL%2Bmaster%2C1...](https://speed.python.org/comparison/?exe=12%2BL%2Bmaster%2C12%2BL%2B2.7&ben=616%2C617%2C618%2C619%2C620%2C621%2C622%2C623%2C624%2C625%2C626%2C627%2C628%2C629%2C630%2C631%2C632%2C680%2C633%2C634%2C635%2C636%2C637%2C638%2C639%2C640%2C641%2C642%2C643%2C644%2C645%2C646%2C647%2C648%2C681%2C649%2C650%2C651%2C652%2C653%2C654%2C655%2C656%2C657%2C658%2C659%2C660%2C661%2C682%2C662%2C663%2C664%2C665%2C666%2C667%2C669%2C668%2C670%2C671%2C672%2C673%2C674%2C675%2C678%2C677%2C676%2C679&env=1&hor=true&bas=12%2BL%2B2.7&chart=normal+bars)
shows (if I interpret it correctly) that the most recent Python is nearly
always faster then 2.7.

